# 30 point Doe



## MuskieLuv (Oct 29, 2007)

Anyone know if this is true? Here is a link to a news article but you never know. Freaky deer non the less. 

http://www.olneydailymail.com/photos/x1712042887/Thirty-point-doe-killed?photo=0


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Ummm, doe don't have antlers. 


Ain't technology great? Now I can be distracted by fishing everywhere I go!


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

It does state in the article that there is no sign or indication of male genitalia. Strange Doe or Boe or Duck, what ever you want to call it


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Well it has happened before a few yrs ago 1 was killed in ohio there was pics of its genitels and it was a doe with horns just a freak of nature


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

slimdaddy45 said:


> Well it has happened before a couple yrs ago 1 was killed in ohio there was pics of its genitels and it was a doe with horns just a freak of nature


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Discussed here:


http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=188932


----------



## MuskieLuv (Oct 29, 2007)

Ooops, missed that post. Sorry for the rerun.


----------



## joe goble (Jun 9, 2007)

Yes it is the doe was killed 15 min from my buddy's house 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

dont know if this one is true or not, but it does happen. i have heard that the does that have antlers have to many male hormones.

i know my testosterone levels are low, so my doctor prescribed a topical solution for me to use. i have to be real careful with it around the wife and grandkids. it can cause hair growth if it gets on them or it can cause boobie growth in kids if they ars exposed to it. so when these things get out of wack in doe deer they grow antlers.
sherman


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

sherman51 said:


> dont know if this one is true or not, but it does happen. i have heard that the does that have antlers have to many male hormones.
> 
> i know my testosterone levels are low, so my doctor prescribed a topical solution for me to use. i have to be real careful with it around the wife and grandkids. it can cause hair growth if it gets on them or it can cause boobie growth in kids if they ars exposed to it. so when these things get out of wack in doe deer they grow antlers.
> sherman


Too much information - but thanks for sharing just the same... lol.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Jigging Jim said:


> Too much information - but thanks for sharing just the same... lol.


LOL, i guess your right. i was just thinking and put it down.
sherman


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Wannabitawerm said:


> Ummm, doe don't have antlers.
> 
> 
> Ain't technology great? Now I can be distracted by fishing everywhere I go!


Not usually, but they can grow them. There's a photo hanging in Grandma Fayes in Hocking Hills of a really nice doe with an nice rack (of antlers).


----------



## Hunt&fish4life (Dec 28, 2011)

Anything is possible


----------

